# websites



## e_speedygonzales (Nov 21, 2005)

does anybody know of some really good fma websites?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

This is a good question to ask on FMATalk.com as well! What kind of info. are you looking for? There are many, many such sites.


----------



## Bester (Nov 21, 2005)

Not to be rude or anything but, man you're asking alot of obvious questions.

Dude, use the search feature, check the schools page, check the MTNetwork link, try over at FMATalk and then realize you're already on one of the best resources for FMA. You can also look at the links in the main posters signatures and profiles to get more info.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> Not to be rude or anything but, man you're asking alot of obvious questions.
> 
> Dude, use the search feature, check the schools page, check the MTNetwork link, try over at FMATalk and then realize you're already on one of the best resources for FMA. You can also look at the links in the main posters signatures and profiles to get more info.


 
Bester he is new to MT and need guideness please lend a helping hand for those that need it.
Thank You so much
Terry


----------



## Bester (Nov 21, 2005)

I did.   (checks armpits) :shrug:


:wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> I did.  (checks armpits) :shrug:
> 
> 
> :wavey:


 
Thanks Bester.
Terry:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi e_speedygonzales,

Welcome to MT!!!

As Bester pointed out, please feel free to use the search functions as well as checking out the FMA forum as well.

Check out the Members in Motion sub forum as well, it contains video clips of some FMA techniques.

We appreciate you joining and posting!!!

Best regards,

Palusut
-MT Senior Moderator


----------



## e_speedygonzales (Nov 22, 2005)

sorry...much apologies!


----------



## Gemini (Nov 22, 2005)

e_speedygonzales said:
			
		

> sorry...much apologies!


 
Nothing to apologize for. Feel free to look around and ask any questions you want. 

BTW. Welcome to MT!


----------



## DrBarber (Nov 22, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> Not to be rude or anything but, man you're asking alot of obvious questions.
> 
> Dude, use the search feature, check the schools page, check the MTNetwork link, try over at FMATalk and then realize you're already on one of the best resources for FMA. You can also look at the links in the main posters signatures and profiles to get more info.


 
Hey Bester, chill out a bit...  Some people might think that you do protest just a bit too much!  The guy merely asked about 'web sites'.  MT is a discussion forum, not a web site!  Why not refer the writer to the WMAA web site?  Its a good one and it has some very good links to other sites.

Maybe the questions asked are not as obvious to the writer as they are 
to an experienced martial person such as yourself.  We sometimes forget that what we now know/believe, we didn't always know.  What we sometimes forget is that we have sometimes asked seemingly obvious questions... back in the day.  

Give the guy a chance, meybe he really is a newbie!

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Bester (Nov 22, 2005)

Dr. Barber,
  A web forum is a web site, though a web site may not be a web forum. This web site has many components, only one of which is the forum.

The post you referenced was made after noticing that the new user had made similar posts on several different sections of this site, and was an attempt to point him/her at the various means this site has to answer his/her questions. 

I suggested using the search feature as it will aid them in finding older threads here.
I suggested checking the schools page as there are currently 300 listed there, almost all I believe have websites attached.
I suggested the MTNetwork as that contains links to other extensive resource sites.
I suggested FMATalk as it also has some good conversations, though I haven't signed up there yet.
I suggested looking at signatures and profiles as they have alot more information in them, and are often overlooked by even expert posters.
I didn't suggest the WMAA site as it is easily found through the schools section.

I may have been a little short in my initial reply, however the suggestions on how to find more information are valid, and will help this and other newbies on this and many other sites.  We were all newbies at one time or another. I will endeavor to write a little less 'blunt' in the future when dealing with them.

As to knowing. I know everything. I've just forgotten so much of it. :wavey:


----------



## e_speedygonzales (Nov 22, 2005)

well,  I am a newbie in a way...to matial talk of coarse...I am only an orange belt in Tae Kwon Do but I am Filipino/chinese I am interested in everything. I appreciate the guidance!


----------



## DrBarber (Nov 23, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> Dr. Barber,
> A web forum is a web site, though a web site may not be a web forum. This web site has many components, only one of which is the forum.
> 
> The post you referenced was made after noticing that the new user had made similar posts on several different sections of this site, and was an attempt to point him/her at the various means this site has to answer his/her questions.
> ...


 
Hi James,

I can certinly relate to your last comment.

Please keep in mine that some of us are not as technically nimble as yourself when it comes to 'web sites' and 'web forums'... we tend to think of them as distinctly different entities, just as some people make distinctions regrading footwork, movement and bodyshifting in FMA.  

As I read the writers latest comments, he is of Filipino-Chinese origins and is sincerely interested in learning more about the FMA, therefore I also have to believe based on other comments that have been made that his nimbleness in cyber-world is limited.  Just cut his some slack until he shows that he really is being a smarty-pants and quite disingenious. 
Afterall, we are supposed to be cordial and considerate of others on MT.

Respectfully,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## argyll (Nov 23, 2005)

e_speedygonzales said:
			
		

> well, I am a newbie in a way...to matial talk of coarse...I am only an orange belt in Tae Kwon Do but I am Filipino/chinese I am interested in everything. I appreciate the guidance!


 
There really is a lot out there for you to explore on your own.  Remember Google is your friend.  But to get you started check out the FAQ's and links at: http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filframe.htm  and the websites collected at http://www.geocities.com/kalipages/

Best regards,

Argyll


----------



## Bester (Nov 23, 2005)

Jerome Barber said:
			
		

> Hi James



I'm not James. 
I'm also not Peter, Paul, and most definately not Mary.

I think I might be named Jesus though. Seems many times after I say something, I hear "Oh Jesus!".

:wavey:


----------



## Gemini (Nov 23, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> I think I might be named Jesus though. Seems many times after I say something, I hear "Oh Jesus!".:wavey:


LOL.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm Dammit.  Whenever my parents were talking to (or was it yelling at?) me, they'd say, "Look, Dammit!" or "Dammit, I TOLD you not to DO that!"


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 23, 2005)

e_speedygonzales said:
			
		

> does anybody know of some really good fma websites?


www.FMATalk.com is a fastly growing site with alot of good resources.


----------



## e_speedygonzales (Nov 23, 2005)

ok people. Thank You for ur input. I'll try to remember from now on.


----------

